
California secession, calexit - mars4rp
http://www.businessinsider.com/california-secession-calexit-2016-11
======
gone35
Honestly this is not as far-fetched as it seems: a west coast + east coast
union would be one of the largest economies of the world.

[http://www.yescalifornia.org/](http://www.yescalifornia.org/)

------
mars4rp
I will vote for this, if it makes it to the ballots.

California can and should be it's own country, we can even take in Oregon and
Washington. The only thing that CA doesn't have enough is water, but guess
what it is right beside ocean!

20 to 30 Desalination sites can provide water for the whole LA, and they only
cost $1B each. compare to the subsidies Californians pay to Fed, it is peanut.

